# Sling on an Ithaca NID?



## Bassman018 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey I want to put a sling on my Ithaca NID, I just don't want to screw into the wood or anything. Do i have any options? Also the gun is from 1927, so that's my reason for not wanting to screw into the wood.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2010)

MY buddy had one,
I think it was this one........

https://www.basspro.com/RedHead%C2%AE-Military-Rifle-Sling/product/26069/-825726


----------



## Bassman018 (Nov 9, 2010)

Can I attache that with out sling swivels?


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, but let me find out from my buddy if that is the one he had on his shotgun.

Here is another one also: https://www.cabelas.com/fryprod-0/product--Slip-On-Sling--740543.uts.shtml


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 9, 2010)

This is more like what you are after: https://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Padded-Gun-Slings-Shotgun-or-Rifle/product/19780/-675778#prodDescription

You need one that has a loop on both ends. One cinches around the barrel and the other around the stock.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate drilling holes in the stocks but I love having slings on my guns. Once it's done I'm always very happy.


----------



## Bassman018 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that that one from bass pro will fit the bill, thanks guy! also does anyone know how to determine the choke on a shotgun?


----------



## lswoody (Nov 10, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> This is more like what you are after: https://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Padded-Gun-Slings-Shotgun-or-Rifle/product/19780/-675778#prodDescription
> 
> You need one that has a loop on both ends. One cinches around the barrel and the other around the stock.


That is what you need. Had one like that for years on my old mossberg.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassman018 said:


> also does anyone know how to determine the choke on a shotgun?



If it is not stamped on the barrels, you will have to mic the ID of them at the end to see what the chokes are.


----------



## Bassman018 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Bassman018 said:
> 
> 
> > also does anyone know how to determine the choke on a shotgun?
> ...



What do you mean by "mic"?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 11, 2010)

Slang term for using some sort of precision measuring device.

A dial caliper will probably get you close enough.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 11, 2010)

Found you another sling on sale: https://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=99DW40102


----------



## Bassman018 (Nov 11, 2010)

ok, I have a dial caliper, What are the measurements I would use?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 11, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shotgun#Pattern_and_choke


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 13, 2010)

What gauge shotgun do you have? If it a 12ga you can use a dime. If the dime goes most of the way in the barrel it's Open or IC, if the dime goes part way in the barrel MOD, If the dime barely goes in the barrel it's Full choke.


----------



## Bassman018 (Nov 13, 2010)

It's a 12, I put the dime through it, and it went all the way throught the right barrel, and it went all the way down with the exception of a 1/4 inch (approximately) on the left, any ideas?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 15, 2010)

Bassman018 said:


> It's a 12, I put the dime through it, and it went all the way throught the right barrel, and it went all the way down with the exception of a 1/4 inch (approximately) on the left, any ideas?


I would guess it's IC and Mod. How long are the barrels?


----------



## sewmacoil (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Your Ithaca NID will have the choke marked on the barrel flats. The numbers 1 thru 4 will correspond to
different degrees of choke. 2 is for modified 4 for full and so on. Hope this helps


----------

